# ID needed



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Is it rotala indica ?


----------



## tejinabo (Feb 5, 2006)

Yes, the plant is Rotala indica-sometimes called Ammania bonsai.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

So what is its true name ? Ammania or Rotala Indica ?


----------

